# Reptile tank building help



## Subnova (Nov 19, 2017)

So I'm looking to build my own melamine cabinet with 4, 4ft bays in it for my 4 beardies.
I was wondering if anyone had an experience do so and would happen to have any mesurements or dimensions for the materials i could use.
Or just any tips i would be greatful for.
Or perhaps even someone in adelaide SA i could pay to build such a thing.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 19, 2017)

You will find heaps 2nd hand on Gumtree for less than the cost of building, only problem finding one local.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 19, 2017)

Have a read through this thread.
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker.76861/


----------



## Subnova (Nov 20, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> You will find heaps 2nd hand on Gumtree for less than the cost of building, only problem finding one local.


Only problem is most 4ft tanks on gumtree in adelaide are either really tacky or overpriced from my experiences



pinefamily said:


> Have a read through this thread.
> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker.76861/


Thanks  , ill give it a read


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 20, 2017)

If you don't think you're up to DIY, talk to a cabinet maker with the plan above.


----------

